# me lo aspettavo che il tuo filosofo preferito fosse



## la_cria

Ciao a tutti!
Ho una domanda: per dire me lo aspettavo che il tuo filosofo preferito fosse Nietzsche! Posso dire j'y attendais que ton philosophe préféré est Nietzsche?
Come suona?
Grazie per le vostre risposte!
Cria


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ciao la_cria,

No, non puoi dirlo in francese sarebbe errato. In questo caso devi dire "Je *m'y* attendais que ton philosophe préféré *était* Nietzsche".

Una domanda posso dire nel luogo di "Me lo aspettavo"?: Io *ci (ce) mi *aspettavo, forse? (oppure "ce" non mi ricordo di questa regola).


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao e benvenuta, la_cria 

Il verbo è "*s'attendre à*". Dunque dovrebbe essere:
"Je m'y attendais", non "J'y attendais", che non è corretto.
Ma nella tua frase, direi:
"Je m'en doutais que ton philosophe préféré était Nietzsche." per esempio

O se vuoì utilizzare "s'y attendre", potrei dire:
*"Ton philosophe préféré est Nietzsche ? Je m'y attendais !"
*


----------



## la_cria

Grazie ad entrambi!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ciao DearPrudence,

Pourrions-nous dire aussi en italien "*Me lo* aspettavo..."; "Io *ce mi *aspettavo..." ou cela est faux?


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour SaoEnrique 

Non sono un'esperta del italiano ma "ci / ce" = "nous", non "me", no?
Così:
*"me lo aspettavo" (je m'y attendais)
*o
*"ce lo aspettavamo" (nous nous y attendions)
*?

À confirmer par des pros


----------



## la_cria

Bonjour SaoEnrique
in italiano non si può dire Io *ce mi *aspettavo!, il ce può essere inserito nella frase: noi ce lo aspettavamo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao La_cria e benvenuta in WRF

Poi, c'è sempre la soluzione pedissequa, che a me piace molto per la sua espressività: "Je m'y attendais, *à ce que* que ton philosophe préféré *soit* Nietzsche". S'attendre à + congiuntivo, presente in questo caso, poiché quello passato non si usa quasi più in francese. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bonjour SãoEnrique,

Comme je l'ai déjà dit (mais malheureusement pas en français, et donc la discussion a pu être enterrée  dans le forum italiano solo, où pour le moment, on s'intéresse plutôt au sexe des anges ), si tu veux vraiment savoir comment utiliser les pronoms italiens, tu devrais commencer par les étudier (voir ce site).

Sans rancune  ?

Matou.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ciao DP 
Salutami la Normandia!


----------



## la_cria

Merci Matou!


----------

